# worn out drill bits or chuck?



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

It's the chuck.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

so, replace the chuck?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Jacobs makes a great racheting chuck, not cheap but would work as goo or better.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

amakarevic said:


> so, replace the chuck?


 
Yep..replace the chuck. Has the drill been dropped on the chuck, is it rusty or difficult to turn? You could try removing it and soaking it in a solvent, but if it's worn it won't do anything except clean it.:whistling2:


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> Has the drill been dropped on the chuck, is it rusty or difficult to turn?


nope, none of that


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Nothing more you can do at this point except replace it. But you could write an email or call Milwaukee and tell them how pissed you are. I had a drill with the exact same issue.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.jacobschuck.com/product_details.asp?pid=25


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Have you tried lubing the inside of the chuck? Try a shot of WD-40 or similar on the gears before you condemn it.
But, chucks do go bad.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

ratherbefishing said:


> Have you tried lubing the inside of the chuck? Try a shot of WD-40 or similar on the gears before you condemn it.


have not yet but certainly could. WD-40 or machine oil?


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd start out with WD-40. That'd clean out any old sawdust and lube.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks! (where is the thanks button?)


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

amakarevic said:


> thanks! (where is the thanks button?)


 Bottom right in your text box....


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

Missouri Bound said:


> Bottom right in your text box....


don't see it.


----------

